# Seeking Cadet bicycle info - British 3 speed/dyno hub



## bikemonkey (Sep 12, 2022)

Ran across this old boy the other day and I cannot find any info on the company - just a few head badge deals. Does someone have more info on the bike or can point me in the right direction? I do not have the hub date or serial number so just seeking general info or whatever folks would like to share.

Thanks!


----------



## Oilit (Sep 12, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> Ran across this old boy the other day and I cannot find any info on the company - just a few head badge deals. Does someone have more info on the bike or can point me in the right direction? I do not have the hub date or serial number so just seeking general info or whatever folks would like to share.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Nice find! That bike looks like it goes back at least to the '50's or maybe even pre-war. It doesn't look like a Raleigh-built bike or a '50's Hercules either, so I'm at a loss.


----------

